# I feel like I don't even have SA anymore



## lost in stereo (Jul 8, 2010)

Really.
At school, I can talk with everyone in class without being embarrassed.
I start to like those people there very much.
I even went to a school event with plenty of strangers, but I didn't feel socially awkward, because people from my class were around and it was nice.
This year, I already got to see my hairdresser, dentist, doctor, I went shopping 2 or 3 times, I went outside to make some photographs quite often. I'm starting to feel so normal, that's so insane. 
I have no idea what happened, but I'm appreciating every second of this.
I know I'm not over SA yet, I still wouldn't do so many things, I'm still afraid to star things and it might come back in that bad way tomorrow, but for now I can say I like this. 
Still missing real friends, but I hope I can gain some the next couple of months.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Good for you


----------



## Tessabelle (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

nice, i still feel i have a ways to go.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

nice going! :boogie but it's not surprising because you are still very young and you can easily outgrow it if only you keep doing those social activities. so make sure you keep doing them regularly so that it stays as a part of you. its only when you seclude urself from socializeing for a long time that you develop a strong SA that is incredibly difficult to defeat. so keep doing what you doing now. you're in the right path to social freedom!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

That's awesome! =D Good for you!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That's fantastic to hear! Good for you.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Tis awesome indeed


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

lost in stereo said:


> Really.
> At school, I can talk with everyone in class without being embarrassed.
> I start to like those people there very much.
> I even went to a school event with plenty of strangers, but I didn't feel socially awkward, because people from my class were around and it was nice.
> ...


Thats awesome 
I hope it continues for you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!! I'm happy for ya


----------



## Slaveofreality (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome good for you. It made me smile reading your post and knowing that there is hope for us here on SAS 

If you can do it so than so can the rest of us


----------



## lost in stereo (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your awesomely nice replies! 
and


Slaveofreality said:


> If you can do it so than so can the rest of us


you are absolutely right! :]


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Woot!! Keep it up!


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

Fantastic, I to am feeling a bit of the anxiety monkey lifting of my back lately. Its been a slow build. I absolutely loved reading about your well being. Gives hope to everyone here, and they need it. 
<333
godspeed


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

@lost in stereo

Did you take any meds?


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm very happy for you! Congrats on the progress!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

That's great

Just keep at it what you are doing. You are still in school and surrounded by more people regularly, and that's a plus towards building confidence.


----------



## mike11 (Feb 15, 2011)

congrats !


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

fantastic   getting over social anxiety is the best feeling ever.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

lost in stereo said:


> Really.
> At school, I can talk with everyone in class without being embarrassed.
> I start to like those people there very much.
> I even went to a school event with plenty of strangers, but I didn't feel socially awkward, because people from my class were around and it was nice.
> ...


Good for you!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

This is really good to hear. :')


----------

